# utilisation de macport



## raigum (28 Mars 2011)

bonjour,
je suis en train de faire un clip video, j'ai essayé avec imovie mais la synchronisation et quasi impossible. j'ai aussi pinnacle studio sur un pc qui a bientot 4 ans mais c'est une vrai calamité a utiliser. Donc en farfouillant un peu partout sur le net j'ai decouvert un logiciel de montage en open source. J'ai vu partout qu'il fallait installer pour utiliser des logiciels en open source macport. c'est ce que j'ai fait mais je ne comprend pas ce qu'il faut faire ensuite. je suis donc a la recherche de tutoriels facile a comprendre pour un néophyte et si les dieux sont avec moi en français. Si quelqu'un pouvait eclairer mon chemin, je lui en serais éternellement reconnaissant
merci


----------



## Isdf (28 Mars 2011)

Salut,
voici un lien qui pourrai t'aider je pense :

http://social.hecube.net/blog/2009/07/06/macports-la-puissance-de-lopen-source-sur-votre-mac-os-x/

je ne suis pas un spécialiste de mac port mais à ce que j'ai lu cela fonctionne comme pour installer des logiciel en ligne de commande sous linux.

Bon courage


----------



## ntx (28 Mars 2011)

Il faut installer les outils de développement et lancer Mac Port qui va se charger de compiler le code et te générer l'application.

Mais si tu espères qu'un logiciel open source (sûrement à moitié fini) sera meilleur que iMovie, je penses que tu es encore au pays des bisounours


----------



## thunderheart (3 Avril 2011)

Le guide des macports pourra t'aider je pense, par ici


----------



## heroe (4 Avril 2011)

ntx a dit:


> Mais si tu espères qu'un logiciel open source (sûrement à moitié fini) sera meilleur que iMovie, je penses que tu es encore au pays des bisounours



<sarcasm>c'est bien vrai ça l'open source c'est pas fiable</sarcasm>


----------



## ntx (4 Avril 2011)

heroe a dit:


> <sarcasm>c'est bien vrai ça l'open source c'est pas fiable</sarcasm>


De nombreux projets Open Source en sont au stade de développement et loin d'être achevés car développés par de petites équipes qui n'ont pas de gros moyens. Et dans ce cas, il y a peu de chances que les fonctionnalités proposées par ces produits arrivent à concurrencer des logiciels développés par de grosses sociétés et surtout aboutis comme l'est iMovie.
Par contre des projets comme ceux de la fondation Mozilla ou OOO proposent des produits parfaitement utilisables et d'un très bon niveau. Mais on ne trouve pas derrière ces projets quelques développeurs du dimanche, mais de grosses sociétés qui mettent le paquet pour ces projets aboutissent.


----------



## thunderheart (5 Avril 2011)

Je trouve cela un peu réducteur car quand tu suis des projets comme Debian, tu te rends compte que le nombre de logiciels utilisables en environnement de production et en utilisation personnelle est énorme, que ce soit au niveau des applis bureautiques, multimedia, serveur, etc.
Et derrière tous ces applications, il n'y a pas obligatoirement de grosses sociétés

My 2 cents


----------



## ntx (5 Avril 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> tu te rends compte que le nombre de logiciels utilisables en environnement de production et en utilisation personnelle est énorme, que ce soit au niveau des applis bureautiques, multimedia, serveur, etc.
> Et derrière tous ces applications, il n'y a pas obligatoirement de grosses sociétés


Peux-tu nous donner des applications développées uniquement par des "dilettantes" (pas en informatique bien sûr, mais qui font ça en dehors de leur boulot) qui sont du niveau des applications développées par de sociétés informatiques, sociétés au sens large qui inclue les organisation comme Mozilla, sans que cela ait pris dix fois plus de temps ?

Et que raigum nous donne son lien qu'on puisse voir de quoi il en retourne.  Mais franchement je doute que son soft soit mieux que iMovie


----------



## edd72 (5 Avril 2011)

ntx a dit:


> Peux-tu nous donner des applications développées uniquement par des "dilettantes" (pas en informatique bien sûr, mais qui font ça en dehors de leur boulot) qui sont du niveau des applications développées par de sociétés informatiques, sociétés au sens large qui inclue les organisation comme Mozilla, sans que cela ait pris dix fois plus de temps ?
> 
> Et que raigum nous donne son lien qu'on puisse voir de quoi il en retourne.  Mais franchement je doute que son soft soit mieux que iMovie



Genre la référence du serveur Web -> Apache... et bien d'autres...


----------



## bompi (5 Avril 2011)

Le point de vue de ntx, pour tranché qu'il soit  est en fait plutôt réaliste.

On parle d'Apache ? Utilisé dans bon nombre de serveurs (genre : AIX...) et dans des serveurs d'applications commerciaux, il est évidemment alimenté financièrement et/ou techniquement par de grandes sociétés. Le noyau Linux, quelques distributions parmi les plus connues sont aussi dans ce cas.

Le jour où IBM décide de fermer le bal, ça peut devenir duraille pour nombre de projets qui ont pignon sur rue. 

Ce qui n'empêche évidemment pas de bonnes idées ou de grands projets de voir le jour et de s'affirmer, mais c'est finalement rare.


----------



## heroe (6 Avril 2011)

ntx a dit:


> De nombreux projets Open Source en sont au stade de développement et loin d'être achevés car développés par de petites équipes qui n'ont pas de gros moyens. Et dans ce cas, il y a peu de chances que les fonctionnalités proposées par ces produits arrivent à concurrencer des logiciels développés par de grosses sociétés et surtout aboutis comme l'est iMovie.
> Par contre des projets comme ceux de la fondation Mozilla ou OOO proposent des produits parfaitement utilisables et d'un très bon niveau. Mais on ne trouve pas derrière ces projets quelques développeurs du dimanche, mais de grosses sociétés qui mettent le paquet pour ces projets aboutissent.



Dans mon mode <sarcasm> je sortais du contexte tes propos hein... je suis d'accord sur le fait qu'il n'y ai pas de logiciel de montage aussi sympa que iMovie dans le monde du libre... mais si on parle d'autre chose que de logiciel grand publique de montage vidéo je vais me fâcher hein :hein:


----------



## ntx (6 Avril 2011)

Je n'ai rien contre les logiciels libres, j'en utilise plein. Mais il faut arrêter de croire que les logiciels basés sur ce mode de diffusion et qui sont performants sont développés par quelques amateurs à leur temps libre. Ils sont le fruit de mois voire d'années de travail de professionnels qui ont besoin de soutiens de grosses sociétés pour vivre. Et ces logiciels ne représentent qu'une petite partie du libre, composé en grande majorité d'applications qui ne seront jamais abouties ou qui ne seront libres que le temps de leur beta test.


----------

